# Uber rating system blues



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

So I read this:
http://news360.com/article/266058961

And replied this:

Number TWO (after the fact that Uber and lyft have no insurance) on the "major problems that kill Uber and Lyft business" list is the reverse rating system. When that was brought up at our last TPC meeting here in Madison. the transportation council here outright refused to allow any yes or no legislation that would approve Uber or lyft and they sent it to the city council where it will likely be kicked out entirely. The rating system not only has a major problem of zero oversight on the ratings given and the application of ratings given but the entire system in general actually kills customer retention when drivers can simply down rate a customer for what ever reason and the customer can down rate a driver for what ever reason. Just like with cabs, there is absolutely no way to get away from the same customer approval ratio that cabs, taxis and legitimate rideshares get. It is literally an unscheduled commercial transportation statistical constant and Uber and Lyft know this. It doesn't matter who you are (cab, taxi, legitimate rideshare, Lyft, Uber) the public will ALWAYS throw 60% dissaproval at you no matter how clean, friendly and on time you are. There are just WAY to many negative factors that come up because unscheduled commercial transportation IS NOT SCHEDULED. People are calling a vehicle at the spur of the moment and if they actually have scheduled ahead it was hours, even days before hand but that makes up hardly 2% of those ordering. The only thing that retains some portion of quicker service is having a LIVE dispatch. Which is one factor that loses Uber and Lyft about 20% of the retention factor that cabs, taxis and legitimate rideshares have. Promoting the dual rating system and trying to teach drivers what they should already know but can do nothing about is just doing a lot more damage to Uber and Lyft.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

As usual, this is yet another aspect of commercial transportation that Uber had ZERO foresight on. It victimizes the customer as well as the driver and instead of checking ratings with actual oversight, it brow beats customers and drivers with an "honor system" that depends on people who are not acting honorably and have so little regard for their own well being that they cant even read or understand a simple TOS page.

The world's smallest violin is playing.


----------

